

Two More Things to Unlearn from School - jey
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2007/07/two-more-things.html

======
jgamman
>I recall reading, though I can't remember where, that physicists in some
country were more likely to become extreme religious fanatics.

i gave up at this point. or is he being sarcastic? i think he broke all the
rules in the above paragraphs in that one sentence.

